# Ask Me Anything



## WolfWalksSoftly

This could be interesting.


----------



## dudeatlarge

How come I've never been able to grow beets?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Double post sorry


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Too much water, not enough water, too much sun, not enough sun, poor soil conditions . Beets do best in full sun and well drained soil planted at least 10 inches deep in soil with a lot of organic material. 
Next question.


----------



## Darren

Are you the seventh son of a seventh son?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

No, 1st son of a first of a first son.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Lines are open for your questions. If you wish to remain anonymous, just PM me and I will answer your question that way. I will respect your privacy.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Thanks for your questions.. I will answer your PM's in the order they were received, bare with me. 
Disclosure.. Answers given are for informational value, and are not to be taken as Medical, Legal advice.


----------



## Clem

OK, the truth now. How much wood *could* a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? No trick answers, or metaphors. Just the exact amount. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Thanks for your question.. As much as it physically could. Next question.


----------



## Darren

Is it OK if we do not bare with you?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Yes. Yes it is. Remember, even if you don't make a choice, you still have made a choice.. Thanks for your question.


----------



## AmericanStand

What should I ask ?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Be true to your souls desire. No sincere question is answered unless it is asked.


----------



## roadless

What is the meaning of life? :grin:


----------



## newfieannie

who in heck plants beets 10 inches deep? don't listen to him! i'll answer the woodchuck one since he probably doesn't know. lol! he would chuck all the wood that a woodchuck could chuck. if a woodchuck could chuck wood. an old ditty from my childhood days! ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Ah, Roadless I know you have many questions. 
There is no meaning to life. Each of us has meaning, and it is up to us to bring it to life. Before we were brought here we chose our paths, but most have forgotten that we are spiritual beings first and a physical body as only a vessel to contain it. We are all actors on a stage playing parts of a grand play. Thanks for your question.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Hey, I'm working this side of the street lol.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

What does compromise mean to you?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

When something of value of each party or one party is given up to benefit the both.


----------



## frogmammy

roadless said:


> What is the meaning of life? :grin:


Seven.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill

Will I ever find another Ms Wrong?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Yes, you will deserve each other Be patient.


----------



## roadless

Are you sitting cross-legged on top of a mountain?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Actually I'm sitting on a bar stool with my feet crossed.I do have a few special places I go to though for Enlightenment. And sometimes it comes to me before I know I need it.. Am working on that.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

That's all the time I have to answer questions today.
Bring any questions you might have and post them,I will answer them on the morrow.
Todays session was brought to you in part by The Sunnydale Home...
The Enlightenment Society.......and Big Bob's Used Mufflers. Until next time...


----------



## ceresone

whatare yourideas on religion/?do you beieve in a supremebeing do you beieve we were placed hereas a experiment---and do you think you are being insultedif someone says they will pray for you> do you believethat your life is only a stone thrown in a big pond-----------when the ripples die, you are gone


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I believe Religion is a personal choice,that should be verified instead of taking a person's word that what is preached is truth. Modern Christianity is far from what Jesus The Christ taught and even the early church fathers taught,and is more traditions of man instead of doctrine.

I believe most Religion is about control and money today. Status symbols and pride run amok, instead of doing more to help people in need. 
Sermons based on feel good stories of what people want to hear,as opposed to Spiritual Laws they need to hear.

I believe in a Creator who created all things here and in the Heavens. We are not an experiment.

I am humbled when someone tells me they will pray for me....I need all the help I can get. 
On the grand scale of things, physical life on Earth is a nano second. We don't die,our bodies wear out though and our spirit goes from which it came. 

Good questions, thank you.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

What would you say are your top 3 redeeming qualities?

And what would you say are 3 things that are your struggles?

What frustrates you more, broken things or stupid people?

If you have dogs, what kind and why did you choose that breed?


----------



## Darren

What is the correct way to put toilet paper on the roll?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Thanks Laura...Trustworthy, loyal, will help others in need, whether it be financial, a helping hand or a shoulder to lean on. 
My struggles.. I tend to focus on others needs first other than taking better care of my own needs. I give people benefit of the doubt too much. I am sometimes slow to make decisions concerning matters of the heart, wanting to gather as much info as I can before making a decision. 
Stupid people, especially ones who want to remain stupid. 
I have a half Border Collie, half Australian Shepherd. She chose me and I am indebted to her for doing so. Thanks.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Darren.. If you are asking about whether the paper should be over or under, I don't believe there is a correct way, but by God if you use the last of it, put a new roll on. My preference is over the top. Thanks... And two ply please.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

What are 3 things in life, given the chance, you would do differently?

Do you laugh out loud? Like reading a funny card in the card store and just bust out laughing at the tops of your lungs.

When standing still in line at a store, do you cross your arms, put them on your hips, or read a magazine while waiting?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I would have continued my education. 
Made my own choices at an earlier age instead of conforming to what society said was acceptable. 
Take more chances. Not take things so seriously. 
I usually laugh out loud. 
I just wait observing people, arms along my sides.


----------



## thericeguy

What 6 lottery numbers should be on my next ticket?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

What is the name of the very last person you gave your phone number too?

What is your favorite plant to grow in your garden?

Do you drive in the right, center, or left lane?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Riceguy... 867530.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura, 
Oscar. 
Tomatoes. 
Right lane, unless I'm passing.


----------



## thericeguy

I was gonna buy it, but 0 is not a valid number


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

My bad, replace 0 with 9. Those were the first numbers that came to mind.


----------



## Annes

Why is the left hand molecule levalbuterol a more effective and safer bronchodilator than its identical, but right hand molecule, albuterol?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Hi Annes, welcome to the group,
Actually it isn't. levalbuterol has the same atomic components as albuterol, which has been on the market longer and costs less. Levalbuterol is shorter-acting than albuterol but basically does the same thing . It is just another example of Big Pharma scamming people.
Good luck with your Asthma treatment. Thanks for your question.


----------



## thericeguy

If my middle name was not what it is, what would it be?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

You have a funny middle name..lol 
Not what it is.
Thanks for playing.


----------



## Echoesechos

Sorry I'm late... Why won't calgon take me away?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

No reason to be sorry..First, you have to really want to be taken away. It's up to you. You have the source within you. Peace be with you.
Thanks for your question.


----------



## D-BOONE

If it was possible to drive my pickup at the speed of light and I turned on my headlights would anything happen?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

No, you would have to go slower than the speed of light.
Thank you.
Until the morrow good night


----------



## Raeven

What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

10 meters per second if healthy, of course that is an estimate. 
I had to think about that one.


----------



## CajunSunshine

How many fried alligator balls can I get from a 14-foot gator, if I mix it up with two handfuls of bread crumbs and a handful of chopped crabs and shrimp?


.


----------



## Clem

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> No, you would have to go slower than the speed of light.
> Thank you.
> Until the morrow good night


Special law of relativity. There is nothing saying that you cannot travel faster than the speed of light, nor will the speed of a beam of light be affected by your speed. If you're driving at 671 million MPH and turn on your headlights, they will leave your truck at 671 million MPH RELATIVE to the speed of your vehicle, which in elementary terms indicates that they will travel at 1.342 billion MPH.

However, if you consider the speed at which the earth rotates, added to the speed the earth travels in its revolution of the sun, along with the speed at which the sun revolves around the Milky Way, added to the speed the Milky Way travels in it's revolution around the universe, and the speed this universe ravels around other, as of yet undiscovered but projected universes...we're all already travelling faster than the speed of light. Which is why I wear these noise-cancelling headphones.


----------



## MichaelZ

Was mathematics invented or discovered?


----------



## Clem

Yes .


----------



## Clem

I mean no.


----------



## Raeven

Six of one, half a dozen of the other?


----------



## Clem

Hmm. How do you nominate yourself for a Nobel prize? I think I'm on something.


----------



## Echoesechos

Ok, so why did the chicken cross the road. Tried and true now. &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

CajunSunshine said:


> How many fried alligator balls can I get from a 14-foot gator, if I mix it up with two handfuls of bread crumbs and a handful of chopped crabs and shrimp?
> 
> 
> .


2 If Male, 0 If Female.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Clem said:


> Special law of relativity. There is nothing saying that you cannot travel faster than the speed of light, nor will the speed of a beam of light be affected by your speed. If you're driving at 671 million MPH and turn on your headlights, they will leave your truck at 671 million MPH RELATIVE to the speed of your vehicle, which in elementary terms indicates that they will travel at 1.342 billion MPH.
> 
> However, if you consider the speed at which the earth rotates, added to the speed the earth travels in its revolution of the sun, along with the speed at which the sun revolves around the Milky Way, added to the speed the Milky Way travels in it's revolution around the universe, and the speed this universe ravels around other, as of yet undiscovered but projected universes...we're all already travelling faster than the speed of light. Which is why I wear these noise-cancelling headphones.


Thanks for the follow up.
If you could actually reach the speed of light, the entire universe in front of you would be contracted to a depth of zero, light heading toward you would be blueshifted to infinite energy, light travelling away from you would be redshifted into oblivion, and time would become infinitely dilated so that it would take no time at all before either you crashed into something or the universe came to an end. It simply makes no sense.

Instead, we can consider what happens if you switch on the headlights of a vehicle moving at close to the speed of light, and then consider taking the limit as the vehicle gets closer and closer to the speed of light. And here, the answer is: the driver will observe the light travelling away from them at 299,792,458 m/s. All inertial reference frames are equivalent. Got to love Quantum Physics.:thumb:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

MichaelZ said:


> Was mathematics invented or discovered?


Mathematics comes from the Creator. It is found in everything and is perfect.
Thanks.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Echoesechos said:


> Ok, so why did the chicken cross the road. Tried and true now. &#65533;&#65533;


The chicken crossed the road because it put one foot in front of the other and took a sufficient number of steps to traverse a distance greater than or equal to the roadâs width.
Thank you.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Clem said:


> Hmm. How do you nominate yourself for a Nobel prize? I think I'm on something.


Obama got one, so why not you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If you were forced to eat the same meal 2 x a week, what would it be?

What do you think about fabric softener?

Do you find YouTube useful when repairing things you have never attempted to repair?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Ribeye steak, baked potato, salad. 
I think it's something I can do without. 
Yes, I've done this more than once, and I was victorious. 
Thanks.


----------



## D-BOONE

If you are bald, what hair color do they put on your driver's license?
If pro and con are opposites, wouldn't the opposite of progress be congress?


----------



## D-BOONE

Why isn't there mouse-flavored cat food?
How can they arrest you for being 'legally drunk'? If it's legal, why is there a problem?
Why do people say "heads up" when you should duck?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

D-BOONE said:


> If you are bald, what hair color do they put on your driver's license?
> If pro and con are opposites, wouldn't the opposite of progress be congress?


They put BAL â Bald
I Would agree.
Thanks.


----------



## roadless

What question would you like to be asked?


----------



## D-BOONE

Why does a round pizza come in a square box?
If you lick the air, does it get wet?
If there's an exception to every rule, is there an exception to that rule?


----------



## coolrunnin

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> They put BAL â Bald
> I Would agree.
> Thanks.


Nope in my case they put brown...


----------



## Annes

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Hi Annes, welcome to the group,
> Actually it isn't. levalbuterol has the same atomic components as albuterol, which has been on the market longer and costs less. Levalbuterol is shorter-acting than albuterol but basically does the same thing . It is just another example of Big Pharma scamming people.
> Good luck with your Asthma treatment. Thanks for your question.


Have to disagree with you here. My adhd child is a wild animal on albuterol. He is calm and can breathe easily on levalbuterol, (xopenex.)


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

D-BOONE said:


> Why isn't there mouse-flavored cat food?
> How can they arrest you for being 'legally drunk'? If it's legal, why is there a problem?
> Why do people say "heads up" when you should duck?


Cats chase Mice for the thrill.
Legally as in the Statute says .08 is deemed too drunk to drive.

It means holding one's head up and being alert and energetic.
Thanks


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Annes said:


> Have to disagree with you here. My adhd child is a wild animal on albuterol. He is calm and can breathe easily on levalbuterol, (xopenex.)


It is only because the doses are smaller and more frequent.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

coolrunnin said:


> Nope in my case they put brown...


Whatever..I didnt say anything about being right or wrong..Just ask me anything. Sue me.lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

roadless said:


> What question would you like to be asked?


You already know.


----------



## coolrunnin

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Whatever..I didnt say anything about being right or wrong..Just ask me anything. Sue me.lol


My lawyer will be in contact tomorrow then sir....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

lol have him look at the disclaimer..lol I was pre law.


----------



## coolrunnin

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> lol have him look at the disclaimer..lol I was pre law.


Mine actually passed the bar...lmao


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ive passed a lot of bars in my time. Don't mean anything lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

coolrunnin said:


> Mine actually passed the bar...lmao


I bet he/she didn't have to quit school and go to work because he/she lost both parents within a span of two months to support his brothers and sisters though.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

D-BOONE said:


> Why does a round pizza come in a square box?
> If you lick the air, does it get wet?
> If there's an exception to every rule, is there an exception to that rule?


There is more area in a square than a circle,and the box companies are professional ..they don't cut corners.

I wouldn't make a habit of doing that in public.

There isn't an exception to every rule.that was just in a song.
Thanks.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

[YOUTUBE]POCQ5WrE8sE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://fox59.com/2016/04/21/former-...-teacher-arrested-on-child-seduction-charges/

This started when the girl was 13 and he was 30.

But a 46 year old man and a 29 year old girl is ok, cause 'age is just a number'.

Why is it a crime and disgusting in the first scenaro, but common and acceptable in the second?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Do men really care about window coverings (curtains vs blinds) and why if they do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

What is the most durable / reliable push mower on the market?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://fox59.com/2016/04/21/former-...-teacher-arrested-on-child-seduction-charges/
> 
> This started when the girl was 13 and he was 30.
> 
> But a 46 year old man and a 29 year old girl is ok, cause 'age is just a number'.
> 
> Why is it a crime and disgusting in the first scenaro, but common and acceptable in the second?


At 13,it is reasonable to assume that there is a question of the ability to make reasonable adult decisions. It also is perceived that the 30 year old would take advantage of and manipulate the 13 year Olds immaturity. 
The second case.. They would both be consenting adults as well be of legal age.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Do men really care about window coverings (curtains vs blinds) and why if they do?


Some do if they have become aware that a flag over a window shows a lack of taste and maturity.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What is the most durable / reliable push mower on the market?


The Toro#20333 if you have 600.00.
Thr Cub Cadet#Sc100 for around 300.00
Thanks


----------



## FarmboyBill

Laura, I havnt as yet got curains or drapes. Yes I think I want, if not need them, No, I don't think its a major rush to buy them. First, I want to get all the carpentry done in here. TRY to get all the dust up form wherever its lurking. THEN, Ill look at curtains. I know ill have them by winter as I recognize that certain heavy curtains, at least in the living room, helps retain heat.


----------



## FarmboyBill

probably helps keep the room cooler in the summer too.


----------



## oneraddad

I installed two sets of blinds yesterday to keep the summer sun out.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Why did you start this thread and how do you think it will end?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

There wasn't a lot going on here, and I thought it could be fun. 
Like most threads.. With a whimper. Or in Mod revue. 
Thanks.


----------



## D-BOONE

If a turtle doesn't have a shell, is he homeless or naked?
Why do people who know the least know it the loudest?
When a cow laughs does milk come up its nose?


----------



## D-BOONE

Do blind Eskimos have seeing-eye sled dogs?
Why do they call it a TV set when you only get one?
When you choke a Smurf, what color does it turn?


----------



## D-BOONE

Doesn't "expecting the unexpected" make the unexpected expected?
Why do people point to their wrist when asking for the time, but donât point
to their bum when they ask where the bathroom is?
If electricity comes from electrons, does morality come from morons?:cute:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

D-BOONE said:


> If a turtle doesn't have a shell, is he homeless or naked?
> Why do people who know the least know it the loudest?
> When a cow laughs does milk come up its nose?


It would be dead.
Usually due to an Inferiority Complex or they are deaf.
No it's too far away.Udder than that...?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

D-BOONE said:


> Doesn't "expecting the unexpected" make the unexpected expected?
> Why do people point to their wrist when asking for the time, but donât point
> to their bum when they ask where the bathroom is?
> If electricity comes from electrons, does morality come from morons?:cute:


Only if the known unknowns are known.
Because it could be taken as an offence or an invitation.
No, it comes from The Book of Moron (LDS Humor):hrm:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

[YOUTUBE]wDHvmCVRxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Breezy833

How many pickled peppers Can Peter Pipper pick?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I had to ask the wise old Owl...he said three. I think he is confused with Tootsie Pops.
Thanks.


----------



## FarmboyBill

That's Pete Pepper aint it. lucky Neds Great Grandson


----------



## CajunSunshine

Hattip to WWS for generating one of the better threads I've seen in a while. 

Brought a ton of smiles, f'sure.


.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Now, brah... let me ask you another question: 

How come the rest of the world don't have the kind of good food, good times and the indescribable _Joie de Vivre_ found in South Louisiana? 

I am one homesick old Cajun... 500 miles away from home...:sob:


.


----------



## Suncatcher

Such knowledge is just down right intriguing Soft Walker....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Thanks for the hattip, I appreciate it.

Youins have a special mixed blood you got there indeed. Knows how to have a good time, knows the portance of family and food is what its about. Its about unique cultures commin together in one place.
Is I right or is right. ?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

FarmboyBill said:


> That's Pete Pepper aint it. lucky Neds Great Grandson


Ned had a scar above his lip didn't he.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Suncatcher said:


> Such knowledge is just down right intriguing Soft Walker....


Thank you, I come from a long line of BS'ers.:thumb: 
And I probably read too much. 
Welcome to the St crowd.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

CajunSunshine said:


> I am one homesick old Cajun... 500 miles away from home...:sob:
> 
> 
> .


Here you is.
[YOUTUBE]0dnGr8xQe7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FarmboyBill

U show is right onus hea down souf wezeana


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Here be nutha one fo yo mam.
[YOUTUBE]cXk9qywB6Kg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## D-BOONE

What part of the duck do they use to make ductape?


----------



## oneraddad

[YOUTUBE]hY-z3OxRimo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

D-BOONE said:


> What part of the duck do they use to make ductape?


Ahh D-BOONE, repeat customer.
No Ducks were ever injured in the making of *Duct Tape*
The name comes from using it on Duct work, not to be confused with Military grade 100MPH Tape.


----------



## D-BOONE

Did Adam and Eve have navels?


----------



## D-BOONE

If a hen-and-a-half could lay an egg-and-a-half in a day-and-a-half, how long would it take a monkey with a wooden leg to kick all the seeds out of a dill pickle?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

That depends, is it a Kosher or non Kosher pickle in question here.


----------



## D-BOONE

Why is it that rain drops but snow falls?


----------



## D-BOONE

Why is it called lipstick if you can still move your lips?


----------



## D-BOONE

Why is it that bullets ricochet off of Superman's chest, but he ducks when the gun is thrown at him?


----------



## D-BOONE

Why does it take 15 minutes to cook minute rice?


----------



## D-BOONE

If nothing ever sticks to TEFLON, how do they make TEFLON stick to the pan?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Rain does fall, just as snow does. There is rain drops and snow flakes though.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Lmao! Are you like 3 or 4?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

D-BOONE said:


> Why is it that bullets ricochet off of Superman's chest, but he ducks when the gun is thrown at him?


Speed, it's all about the velocity.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

D-BOONE said:


> Why does it take 15 minutes to cook minute rice?


The minute in question involves the steaming aspect. 
It is a little misleading. This was done back in the days women believed men when they told them they had 9 but really had 5.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

D-BOONE said:


> If nothing ever sticks to TEFLON, how do they make TEFLON stick to the pan?


The Teflon is added when wet and dries onto the metal. Much like when applying rain x to a windshield. It dries and makes the rain bead up and fly off the windshield.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Please get your father, I want to talk with him.


----------



## D-BOONE

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Please get your father, I want to talk with him.


Hard to do unless your also a medium


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

No, I have enough voices in my head as it is.


----------



## ceresone

OK-I have a question. I have a round compost bin, up on legs--on my wood deck, 4'from the ground. I have put alfalfa pellets, shredded paper, kitchen scraps, fruit and vegs .over the winter--great compost that I turned every week. In taking it out to put on the garden, I find a good population of fish worms.
My question--how did they get there?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. If you could take ANY class today and learn a new trade, what would it be, and why.

2. What was the 'greatest' decade you have lived and why.

3. If someone handed you 1 million dollars, what would be the first thing you bought for yourself, and why.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

ceresone said:


> OK-I have a question. I have a round compost bin, up on legs--on my wood deck, 4'from the ground. I have put alfalfa pellets, shredded paper, kitchen scraps, fruit and vegs .over the winter--great compost that I turned every week. In taking it out to put on the garden, I find a good population of fish worms.
> My question--how did they get there?


I think the clue here is the Alfalfa Pellets. Maybe the Shrekster could chime in.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. If you could take ANY class today and learn a new trade, what would it be, and why.
> 
> 2. What was the 'greatest' decade you have lived and why.
> 
> 3. If someone handed you 1 million dollars, what would be the first thing you bought for yourself, and why.


1. Coding/Programing . It will be around for a long time and coders are in high demand. 
2.The 80's.I graduated H.S.,was popular in the local Rock Music scene, grew up, married and #1 son was born. 
3.A good Financial Planner and Attorney so I could keep it and put it to work for me. 
Thanks, you ask the good ones.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Is your car clean on the inside, or does it often look like a rolling trash can?

2. Which natural disasters scares you the most? Why?

3. Where would you go to buy fishing equipment, if you haven't fished in 30 years and you need someone to help walk you thru what to buy?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. Is your car clean on the inside, or does it often look like a rolling trash can?
> 
> 2. Which natural disasters scares you the most? Why?
> 
> 3. Where would you go to buy fishing equipment, if you haven't fished in 30 years and you need someone to help walk you thru what to buy?


1.I have a Ford F250 4x4, but other than the empty JW Bottles falling out.. No, it's clean. 

2. My mindset is to prepare and deal with it, so am not scared of much. I wouldn't want to be in a wildfire though, I don't want to feel the Bern. 

3. Bass Pro Shops. 
Thanks


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. How old were you in your oldest/first childhood memory?

2. If someone offered to buy the house you lived in from birth to 10, and give it to you free; would you take it? Why or Why not?

3. On a scale of 1-10, 10 being 'a boss' 1 being you totally suck; How well do you parallel park?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. How old were you in your oldest/first childhood memory?
> 
> 2. If someone offered to buy the house you lived in from birth to 10, and give it to you free; would you take it? Why or Why not?
> 
> 3. On a scale of 1-10, 10 being 'a boss' 1 being you totally suck; How well do you parallel park?


1. 3
2. No, I wouldn't be able to function in a lawful manner in California. 

3.8.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. When faced with a potential life changing decision, how do you approach?

2. When choosing a power tool, what steps do you take before you purchase?

3. If you could do ONE thing today, anything, what would it be?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. When faced with a potential life changing decision, how do you approach?
> 
> 2. When choosing a power tool, what steps do you take before you purchase?
> 
> 3. If you could do ONE thing today, anything, what would it be?


1.slowly, look at all the possibilities, and weigh the pro's and con's. 

2. I compare prices and reviews unless it is a brand I have had before. 

3.Be with both of my sons. 
Thanks.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Thank you ORD & WWS for the vids!

Those are from the other side of the world where I come from (except for the Neville Brothers, who are true blue New Orleans boys).

I'm a New Orleanian...grew up there and in the bayous south of there. Our family mostly enjoyed stuff like what these impromptu New Orleans street performers are doing here.

[YOUTUBE]vsWY_hkd-b8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Did you play sports in school and if so, what?

2. Do you remember your very first date? What was it like?

3. Do you agree that the word NO is a complete sentence?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. Did you play sports in school and if so, what?
> 
> 2. Do you remember your very first date? What was it like?
> 
> 3. Do you agree that the word NO is a complete sentence?


Good Morning.
1. Football. THE Defensive End..lol until knee injury.
I played baseball (Pitcher)during the summer but not for school. I was scouted by 2 Org's.

2.Yes.. the build up was sheer terror..lol It was just a movie and went well.
3. I would think so..not much to analise to me.
Thanks.


----------



## ceresone

the alfalfa pellets were commercially prepared--still think fishworms were in them?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Boy, I don't know, Will have to yield, Shrek is the worm guy if I remember correctly.
Maybe he would know. My logic tells me Sea Monkey's are commercially prepared too..sooo.


----------



## roadless

What is the best and worst thing about being single?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

roadless said:


> What is the best and worst thing about being single?


The best.. Doing what you want, when you want.

The worst. Not being able to share joys and struggles. Loneliness,not having someone to confide in. Not being able to show or receive intimate feelings.
Thanks.


----------



## tamarackreg

Will FBB ever get his ears cleaned out?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

History and change isn't on our side.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Why do my Jack Russell Terriers feet smell like frito's and burnt ladybugs?

2. What 3 things would stop you from buying a home that needs updated?

3. Do you make decisions based upon your 'gut' or logic and printed information?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. Why do my Jack Russell Terriers feet smell like frito's and burnt ladybugs?
> 
> 2. What 3 things would stop you from buying a home that needs updated?
> 
> 3. Do you make decisions based upon your 'gut' or logic and printed information?


1. This is caused by doing numerous burn outs on the floor. Or it is just the breed, I know German Shepherds feet smell different as well. How do you know what burnt ladybugs smell like? 

2. Financial ability, physical ability, and if it would be worth the overall headache. 

3.I go with Gut instinct a lot. It was given to us for a reason, but like many things, it has to be developed. If it is something important, I use logic, if it is something I know little about, I ask for opinions and research the topic. 
Thanks.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Smelled this awful smell......went in the next room to find my son's friend w/ a magnifying glass in the sunlight, burning up ladybugs.
Last time that kid came over (not really, but I kept an eye on him.........)

It's yeast. My Jacks have 'yeasty feet'.
It's gross.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Strange kid for sure. 
Dip it's paws in a bowl of listerine to fix that yeast issue. Works for humans too that have toenail fungus.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Why are people so rude?

2. Will you be happy when this election nonsense is over?

3. What is the most important class in high school?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. Why are people so rude?
> 
> 2. Will you be happy when this election nonsense is over?
> 
> 3. What is the most important class in high school?


1. A false sense of self importance and a lack of humanity. 

2. Yes. The whole election process is a farce that gives people a false sense of hope and that their vote really counts. 

3. This one is a toss up between Math and History. I would lean to History if it is taught accurately and included our Constitution and Bill of Rights. And the principles of a Constitutional Republic. 
Thanks


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Hey Laura, did you take the day off or what. I was starting to look forward to our morning get togethers.


----------



## summerdaze

Hi Wolf, I was just wondering what makes level 11 so inappropriate, and did you earn it, or were you banished there? Thanks O Wise One.

BTW, am looking forward to visiting your fine state of Mizz U Rah in about 3 weeks! Consider you and your fellow Mizzurans warned. :whistlin:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Yeah I earned it. I think I used the Canadian version of the 4 letter word.. ****en ay, in fact it was a whole thread about things that made you say the phrase. Shrek put the hammer down. Pm me if you want to meet & you are close to where I'm at.


----------



## roadless

Are bored people boring people?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Not necessarily, they are just bored.. Lol


----------



## oneraddad

roadless said:


> Are bored people boring people?


My oldest son always says "only boring people get bored"


----------



## roadless

:yuck: Yikes, well tonight I'm both.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

You're just bored,not boring. See?


----------



## oneraddad

He also says "if you're cold, get up and move"


----------



## thericeguy

When someone is behaving poorly in a public place (cussing in front of women and children being just one example), do you call them out?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

thericeguy said:


> When someone is behaving poorly in a public place (cussing in front of women and children being just one example), do you call them out?


Not if they are his women and children.
In general, if in my backyard yes. This usually isn't an issue. We still say sir and mam here and are generally respectful (Rural Area).


----------



## Nimrod

I have been trying to figure out how I can shoot 3 times at a duck with my shotgun and it keeps on flying. Have ducks evolved a shield like the starship Enterprise?

I've already figured out that the deer have a Klingon cloaking device.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Nimrod said:


> I have been trying to figure out how I can shoot 3 times at a duck with my shotgun and it keeps on flying. Have ducks evolved a shield like the starship Enterprise?
> 
> I've already figured out that the deer have a Klingon cloaking device.


Shurely you jest, I thought all guys from Minnesooohhhta were master outdoorsmen.:happy2:
It's all in the aim and the lead or the eyes are failing you. And Some Ducks, just Duck when you shoot.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. What essential oil should I use on Tendonitious?

2. What vitamin / mineral is one missing if they bruise easily?

3. What's the best place to buy quality inexpensive shovels?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. What essential oil should I use on Tendonitious?
> 
> 2. What vitamin / mineral is one missing if they bruise easily?
> 
> 3. What's the best place to buy quality inexpensive shovels?


1.Oil of Percocet.. J/k. Cyprus and Peppermint oils are good for this. 
2. Vitamin. C, just eat your fruits and vegetables. 
3. The big box stores is the best place for value and selection. 
Thanks.. Pace yourself :happy2:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. In 2016, is it 'normal' for men to expect sex on the first or second date?

2. In 2016, is it 'normal' for men to expect nude pictures before they know a females last name?

3. What are the qualities needed for a long term relationship?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. In 2016, is it 'normal' for men to expect sex on the first or second date?
> 
> 2. In 2016, is it 'normal' for men to expect nude pictures before they know a females last name?
> 
> 3. What are the qualities needed for a long term relationship?


1. I can't speak for the younger guys, but for me, and those 30 and over, I don't believe it's expected, hoped for is more likely. 
2. Send me a pic and I will tell you.. As a society we have become less patient and want everything right now, instead of letting things take their natural course. 
3. Mutual respect, love, patience, commitment.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. What does mutual respect look like?

2. What is a natural course?

3. At what age do men want to 'settle' down and stop acting like they are 21?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. What does mutual respect look like?
> 
> 2. What is a natural course?
> 
> 3. At what age do men want to 'settle' down and stop acting like they are 21?


1.An example might be when someone does something and is a mistake or where something doesn't turn out right, you wouldn't put them down for it or belittle them, same goes with a difference of opinion. 
2. For dating, make small talk, ask for a phone number or a date, ask for another date, come to ones home to just be together, you know.. The small gradual steps. 
3. Some never do. For me it was 25.
Was that pic really You? J/k
Thanks.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Would you agree that mutual respect includes respecting ourselves, not jumping in the sack on the first date? Respecting the other person by not asking / expecting them to jump in the sack on the first date?

2. What is your opinion on "online dating sites"?

3. Why is physical appearance so important to men?


----------



## thericeguy

Hoping not to derail, but male neurons fire for the first time while blowing out 25 candles. 

What killed all the guinea keets being discussed in the poultry forum?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. Would you agree that mutual respect includes respecting ourselves, not jumping in the sack on the first date? Respecting the other person by not asking / expecting them to jump in the sack on the first date?
> 
> 2. What is your opinion on "online dating sites"?
> 
> 3. Why is physical appearance so important to men?


1. It does. And also to respect if the answer is no. 
2. I have used one and it was 30 years ago, I don't know how they are now. I can see how it might be used for good and bad intentions. 
3. It is probably due to competition, and a lack of maturity or understanding of what the most important factor is if they are wanting something long term.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

thericeguy said:


> Hoping not to derail, but male neurons fire for the first time while blowing out 25 candles.
> 
> What killed all the guinea keets being discussed in the poultry forum?



My vote is something to do with the chick starter or Rooster.


----------



## ShannonR

thericeguy said:


> Hoping not to derail, but male neurons fire for the first time while blowing out 25 candles.
> 
> What killed all the guinea keets being discussed in the poultry forum?


I still say gas or fumes. 

How many birds were killed by this fiasco?http://abc7.com/news/displaced-porter-ranch-residents-unhappy-about-latest-socal-gas-plan/1305634/


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Hillbillies on the West Coast? Hmph.


----------



## homebody

Are u a Trekkie? U know, watched the old Star Trek ,The next generation, Stargates SG-1, Stargate Universe, etc. Is there something" wrong" with a 62 y/ o woman who is an old Trekkie?


----------



## homebody

I see that u joined HT approx. 1 year before me. Do u ever wish for the forum to be like it was years ago? More mutual respect, etc. Do u mourn its' passing, lol? Have u ever taken any self- imposed vacations from HT?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

homebody said:


> Are u a Trekkie? U know, watched the old Star Trek ,The next generation, Stargates SG-1, Stargate Universe, etc. Is there something" wrong" with a 62 y/ o woman who is an old Trekkie?


I watched the original series.
Not that I can tell.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

homebody said:


> I see that u joined HT approx. 1 year before me. Do u ever wish for the forum to be like it was years ago? More mutual respect, etc. Do u mourn its' passing, lol? Have u ever taken any self- imposed vacations from HT?


There was mutual respect? Here?..lol
Yes.


----------



## roadless

I respect ya now Wolf, and probably in the morning too!:rotfl:


----------



## thericeguy

homebody said:


> Are u a Trekkie? U know, watched the old Star Trek ,The next generation, Stargates SG-1, Stargate Universe, etc. Is there something" wrong" with a 62 y/ o woman who is an old Trekkie?


Just makes you enlightened. Live long and prosper.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

roadless said:


> I respect ya now Wolf, and probably in the morning too!:rotfl:


That's all anyone could want. Lol


----------



## ROSEMAMA

Can God create a bigger rock than he can roll?

Who _did _write the 'Book of Love'?

Also, Does your chewing gum lose it's flavor on the bed post overnight?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

ROSEMAMA said:


> Can God create a bigger rock than he can roll?
> 
> Who _did _write the 'Book of Love'?
> 
> Also, Does your chewing gum lose it's flavor on the bed post overnight?


1. God doesn't deal with redundancies. 
2. Davis, Malone, Patrick. 
3. No, it looses it's flavor by chewing. However, gum can take on a flavor depending on your bed posts environment.


----------



## D-BOONE

Wheres the beginning of a circle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. If I opened your pantry door, what is the first thing I would notice?

2. What is the best power washer on the market?

3. When I was a kid, Sears was the place to buy tools and such. Do they still have quality products, or have they sold out to cheap Chinese crap?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. If I opened your pantry door, what is the first thing I would notice?
> 
> 2. What is the best power washer on the market?
> 
> 3. When I was a kid, Sears was the place to buy tools and such. Do they still have quality products, or have they sold out to cheap Chinese crap?


1.A variety of veggies, soup, pizza sauce, instant pudding mixes. 
2. Honda. 

3. For wrenches pliers and sockets are good, they used to have lifetime warranty no questions asked. As far as drills and saws, I would get something else. BTW, Sears and Kmart both are in serious trouble and will be gone within a few years.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

D-BOONE said:


> Wheres the beginning of a circle?


Right in front of the end.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Where can I buy Sul-Po-Mag (the natural sulfer, potassium, magnesium combo) or seaweed meal??

2. What is greensand and where can I buy it?

3. Did you guess that my soil is low in potassium/potash??


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. Where can I buy Sul-Po-Mag (the natural sulfer, potassium, magnesium combo) or seaweed meal??
> 
> 2. What is greensand and where can I buy it?
> 
> 3. Did you guess that my soil is low in potassium/potash??


1. Home Depot..Amazon
2. Greensand is a mineral called glauconite, which is found on the ocean floor and mined for use as an organic fertilizer and soil conditioner. Greensand supplies marine potash, silica, iron oxide, magnesia, lime, phosphoric acid, and 22 trace minerals.... Home Depot
3.You need a soil test kit to know for sure.
Thanks.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Where have you been; you've been awful quite?

What did you do this weekend?

How's POF working for you????


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I've been here all along, Just not a lot to comment on.

I finally found a Camper. I paid about $500.00 more than I wanted, but the search is finally over. I have found a 5 Acre piece of land I am going to make an offer on in the next week or so.

About the only fun I have had is with someone who is from Ghana, It has been quite the game **On Line Dating Scams...**


----------



## roadless

Very nice camper Wolf!
Good luck with the land!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

roadless said:


> Very nice camper Wolf!
> Good luck with the land!


Thanks, want to go camping with me?


----------



## newfieannie

there you go Roadless! there's your chance. if he were my age I'd grab that so fast his ears would spin! that's a lovely looking trailer Wolf. lot longer than mine. hope you get the land also. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless

Yes:thumb:


----------



## roadless

Sure! :thumb:

Bwahaa, so excited for the invite I posted twice !


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I have Vacation coming the second week of September I believe, maybe the nights will be cool enough to sit around a campfire.


----------



## Nimrod

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> 1. Home Depot..Amazon
> 2. Greensand is a mineral called glauconite, which is found on the ocean floor and mined for use as an organic fertilizer and soil conditioner. Greensand supplies marine potash, silica, iron oxide, magnesia, lime, phosphoric acid, and 22 trace minerals.... Home Depot
> 3.You need a soil test kit to know for sure.
> Thanks.


Green sand is also a type of sand and bentonite clay mixture used to make molds for casting metals.

http://foundry101.com/new_page_7.htm


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Okay.


----------



## summerdaze

Ok, here's my question(s).......1) Where are some of the places you're planning to go in your camper? (which is AWESOME, by the way!) 2) Ever been to any of the New England states? 3) Have you ever heard of Todd White?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

1. The only plan so far is a 5 acre piece of land I'm going to buy and build my cabin on (thanks) 
2. The farthest East I have been is Illinois, but would like to see the NE States. 
3. I didn't know about him, but I did Google him.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. What are your goals you hope to achieve before Jan 1, 2017?

2. On a scale from 1-10, 10 being 'can't live w/o'; how important is a ceiling fan to you?

3. What is your favorite pair of shoes, and why?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Getting my Cabin completed to live in is my main priority. 
Ceiling fans are for year round so, 8.
I wear Doc Martin's, they take a beating and keep me from any back or knee issues.


----------



## roadless

What's the best and worst thing about being single? 
Will you sell your home once cabin is completed?
Is 967 miles far?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

1. The best part, doing what you want, when you want. The worst is not having someone to share with or touch or have a mutual goal. 
2. I just hope it sells sooner than later, but it isn't a priority to sell ASAP.. 
3 . It's all a matter of perspective. No.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Indiana is your 1/2 way point, and I know some pretty good places to eat......

Check out Airbnb for accomodations.......cheaper than hotels.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I would probably just drive straight through. 
I've done that before going to Colorado and California, of course I used to stay up later then.. Thanks.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I was thinking of meeting both you AND roadless silly!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Oh and we could all stay at your new place! Good idea, what a generous lady you are. Thank You.. Lol
I could build a fire pit in your backyard and we could sit around it at night.


----------



## ceresone

Biggest Question of the day Were you REALLY that clueless WWS?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Always! I'm not as smart as I look.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Oh and we could all stay at your new place! Good idea, what a generous lady you are. Thank You.. Lol
> I could build a fire pit in your backyard and we could sit around it at night.


God Willing I move in at the end of August. 
I have Real Estate School from the end of Aug-mid September.
After that? 
Bring it on.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

That would be really cool.


----------



## FarmboyBill

how come txMex got somebody an I don't? lol


----------



## summerdaze

:bouncy: Ooooh, ooooh....even I can answer this one!!

Because you've built up a giant wall around you by finding some fault with every single person that ever shows any interest in you, therefore removing yourself from ever having to make yourself vulnerable to another. No one will ever hurt or disappoint you, and you will never have to compromise on ANYTHING, or try to put your trust in anyone if you just keep on the tried and true fear based path that you're on.

I think you'd really LIKE to have a woman in your life, it's just that you DON'T want one MORE then you DO...or you would.

I've been the same way for a good chunk of my life...guess that's why I understand it. I'm losing my fear in a lot of things though, and that's a GOOD thing, coz fear keeps us from having the kind of life we dream about.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ya think??????????????????????????? lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Fear is the opposite of faith . It destroys many things seen and unseen.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> That would be really cool.


I will make sure to have extra shovels....I will have a back yard I need to ready for spring....LOL 
KIDDING!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

We will need a source for rocks or bricks to build with, your pit so your choice. Oh, you do have tree's in Indiana right? It would seem strange to buy wood to burn. Where I am, in order to see the sky, I have to pretty much look straight up.. Lol


----------



## ceresone

WWS,if you dont have rocks in your part of the country,, I'll send a load down!


----------



## FarmboyBill

IF wolfie lives in the Ozarks and don't have rocks, that's a part of the Ozarks I never seed.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> We will need a source for rocks or bricks to build with, your pit so your choice. Oh, you do have tree's in Indiana right? It would seem strange to buy wood to burn. Where I am, in order to see the sky, I have to pretty much look straight up.. Lol


I have a 40ft ash that needs to come down. Shes about 5 feet in diameter. 
That should be plenty of fuel.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

How good is your homeowners insurance, cutting timber in the woods is a lot different than someone's yard.. Lol.. Is it dead? I could still bring my chainsaw and do some branches. 


And rocks? My rocks reproduce.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's dead, and tangled in the wires......it's a hot mess.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

No hot messes for me then lady. What about next door?..lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Speaking of messes...I've already done my time with one hot mess....not looking for another..lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'm going to have to call the phone and cable co. and have them disconnect the wires, and have a professional tree co. take it down. I may have to call the ELE co and have them take that one down too........

It's 1/2 dead, and 1 good wind storm and it will be on the house.
PLUS removing it opens up a TON of sunlight in the back yard!!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

ceresone said:


> WWS,if you dont have rocks in your part of the country,, I'll send a load down!


I have about 2 inches of topsoil if that tells you anything.


----------

